# Children's story book



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey ladies, can anyone recommend any toddler friendly bedtime story books about adoption, I've found a couple online but no reviews on them and one was forty pages long (far to long for lo to concentrate lol)
😊


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

The Teazles baby bunny is our go to book.


I wished for you and Nutmeg gets adopted are others that folks have recommended.
There might be other suggestions in the Resources section
X


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

we like the teazles too. Nutmeg is good too, but perhaps better for slightly older (Cub is 2 and a half). Teazles paints a very bright pic of adoption, whereas Nutmeg looks at the sadder bits too.


----------

